# respirer la santé



## Isapaola

Sarà che il mio francese è arrugginito, ma non ho midea di come rendere in italiano questa espressione. Mi aiutate?
Ne ho anche un'altra che mando subito dopo in un secondo thread- Grazie infinite!


----------



## Corsicum

J’en ai trouvé deux ?
_Essere il ritratto della salute_
http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/italien-francais/ritratto/53706
_Scoppiare di salute_
http://dictionnaire.reverso.net/italien-francais/scoppiare


----------



## Isapaola

Merci beaucoup, Corsicum! Ne ho anche un altro, sempre riguardante a salute, ma non rieco a trovarlo nei dizionari indicati"Se porter comme un charme" Penso che corrisponda a qualcosa tipo "stare da dio" ma non ne sono sicura. Grazie infinite.


----------



## Isapaola

Grazie infinite del link, Corsicum. Ho trovato anche questa seconda espressione "Satre benone / stare d'incanto. Grazie ancora. Sono proprio una frana!


----------



## Corsicum

Prego.
C’est moi qui te remercie, cela me permet d’apprendre, c'est un plaisir.
….
(On dit aussi très fréquemment en langage très familier, vulgaire : « _péter la santé_ »)


----------



## Isapaola

Très gentil, Corsicum. A bientot.


----------

